# wiring new Waste King 8000 garbage disposal



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

How about a picture where the flexible conduit connects at the other end.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

Why don't you take your old feed and mount a plug under the cabinet and plug the new one in.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A far better suggestion is to add an outlet to the old cable---For that you will need a steel 'handy box' an outlet and a steel cover and a BX to box conector and 2 screws to screw the box to the cabinet.

Tools---a pair of tin snips--and a screw drive--

Remove the steel cable from the old disposer---the wires will probably be to short to attach to the outlet when its in the box---so ---using your hands--break the steel cable open where you need by bending the cable in half---use the tin snips to cut off the extra cable --

inspect the wires for nicks--add the connector to the handy box---insert cable and tighten screws---

add your outlet---black to gold screw white to silver--break off the little tabs on the outlet on either side of the screws---

fasten box to back of the cabinet----screw in the outlet--add the cover--and you're done.




If you want to hook the steel cable into the disposer--look in the instructions---

open access cover---undo the wire nuts holding the cord --remove cord ---knock out the plug where the cord comes out---add a BX to box connector--install cable--make up the wires---Mike--


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

darren said:


> Why don't you take your old feed and mount a plug under the cabinet and plug the new one in.



He types faster!!!:laughing:


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

oh'mike said:


> He types faster!!!:laughing:


And less!:whistling2:


----------



## justabovemaine (Oct 26, 2011)

*thanks!*

Thanks for all the feedback! I definitely like the suggestions of adding an outlet vs. hardwiring the new disposer unit. Attached is a pic of where the flex. conduit meets the wall. If I were to add the outlet here, I do not believe the power cord from the disposer would reach, so I think I'll just bring the conduit to the other side of the sink.

I may be back with more questions ;-) Thanks again!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Can you post a better picture of the plumbing in the cabinet. I am just curious if there is a trap on it, to keep sewer gasses from going out the sink.


----------



## justabovemaine (Oct 26, 2011)




----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh man, you should have used the WasteMaster 9000. Much better unit.


----------



## justabovemaine (Oct 26, 2011)

Oh man, don't diss my waste king 8000 ;-)


----------



## justabovemaine (Oct 26, 2011)

A Home Depot sales rep. talked me into buying a plastic box vs. steel because she didn't want to help explain how to ground the steel box... In my haste I went along and bought the plastic, but haven't installed. Should I return and get steel? If so, why? And how to ground? Thank you!


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

It is up to you, which to use. Just make sure that you connect the ground to the ground strap.


----------



## darren (Nov 25, 2005)

justabovemaine said:


> A Home Depot sales rep. talked me into buying a plastic box vs. steel because she didn't want to help explain how to ground the steel box... In my haste I went along and bought the plastic, but haven't installed. Should I return and get steel? If so, why? And how to ground? Thank you!


No she probably didn't know how to ground the metal box. If your bx has a ground wire in it, put it under the ground screw and it is grounded. If it is the old BX with a bonding strap, you fold back the bonding strap and tighten it under the connector and you are grounded. Wow that took me a minute to type, maybe two minutes if I was talking to you and trying to explain it to you.


----------



## justabovemaine (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks! I'll return the plastic bx; don't think I can bring metal romex into a plastic bx anyway... ?


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

If the flex is being used as a grounding means you would need to use a metal box to continue the grounding for the disposal.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 11, 2008)

You have to use a metal box when using AC or MC cable. No choice here. Take back the plastic box, and get a metal one.


----------

